# Wimbledon's never ending match



## Johnboy_Ice (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure if anyone here is a tennis fan at all, but even if you're not you can appreciate what;s going on at wimbledon right now.

Mahut and Isner started playing Monday and are still going. They are at 65 games all in the 5th set. 65!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (its first to 6 to win, but you need to win by 2)
The match has been going on for over 11 hours of play time and is now in its third day. Both palyers have over 100 aces. Pretty much has broken every "most...." or "longest..." record in tennis.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah i know..been watching it for ..ages...


----------



## synrgy (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope it goes on forever, and as a result they're never able to hold another stupid Wimbledon again due to this one never ending.

Sorry. I just don't like tennis at all, save maybe for a couple of eye-candy pieces that play the game.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Jun 24, 2010)

Well its over, Isner won 70-68 in the 5th set... 11 hours 5 minutes total time spanned over 3 days


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2010)

^Damn. 

He needs a vacation.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow .. over 11 hours  now that's something !


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2010)

And surprise, surprise. Isner lost his second round match. There was no way he had any gas left in the tank.


----------

